# Long winter of 2758-9



## Cobain (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi,
I've read all of the novels by Tolkien about middle earth and Unfinished Tales and something that interested me was this Long Winter of 2758 where all of The Shire was frozen over and Gondor and Rohan and the shire got attacked by white wolfs. I looked in the Tale of Years and there was only a short passage in it and hardly anything in Unfinished Tales apart from a reference. I was wondering if anyone knew of any other info ab\out this as it sounds really cool.


----------



## TheFool (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi there 

I found this:

"_*Helm Hammerhand* From 2741-59 Third Age, the ninth King of Rohan and the last of the First Line of the Mark. A strong man of great size, Helm recieved the nickname 'Hammerhand' when he slew a renegade chieftain, Freca, with but one blow from his fist. This act precipitated civil war in Rohan. A force of Dunlendings led by Freca's son Wulf invaded the Mark and Helm's elder son Haleth was slain defending the King's Hall. The King himself was defeated at the Isen and forced to seek refuge at the Hornburg.
Helm's misfortunes unhappily coincided with the Long Winter of 2758-9 Third Age, when the hardships already suffered by the beseiged were exacerbated by famine and severe cold. Helm's younger son Hama perished, and the King, in his grief, took to clothing himself in white and stalking his enemies across the snow on moonless nights. One morning Helm failed to return from a sortie, and was found standing on the Dike, stiff and still as a statue, stone dead.
See also Appendix A II 'The House of Eorl'_"
*J.E.A. Tyler, 'The New Tolkien Companion'*

Sounds a bit like Jack from 'The Shining'.....


ps This thread probably needs moving (Mod, please?)


----------



## Halasían (Jun 17, 2018)

TheFool said:


> Hi there
> 
> I found this:
> 
> ...




I was going to say have a look at Appendix A - The House of Eorl.


----------

